# Luftikus EQ -Free



## Den (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi
There is another new eq that sounds really nice.
Looks like MAAG eq by band selection.

This is parallel topography eq
Analog modeled EQ
Improved for deeper cuts
Mastering and analog modes
"Keep Gain" mode to avoid overal gain changes
Low CPU-usage
Yellow color bands are hi shelf 
Blue color Low shelf
Other bands peak

Free download:
http://code.google.com/p/lkjb-plugins/downloads/list



AIR BAND (sweepable frequencies)
Blend some shiny highs to your original signal and hear how almost every signal will open up and benefit from this band. The higher frequency you select the smoother hi-end sound you get.

2.5 kHz
A very important band to control the bite of vocals, the aggression in rock guitar sounds, or the midrange in general for complex mixes.

650 Hz
Boosting this band on vocal tracks will make them become better understandable, cutting 650 Hz will make them more indirect. On mixes boosting this band will add some power to a mix without making it too aggressive in the highs.

160 Hz
Reduce here to make voices less resonant, or add 160 Hz to get that low narrator sound. Cutting 160 Hz on instruments can help bass and bass drum punch through in rock or pop mixes.

40Hz
The 40 Hz band opens up low end in mixes,
makes bass drums bigger and electric bass smoother when boosted.

SUB (10Hz)
This band controls the ultra-low sub frequencies. If you need to get rid of some rumbling this is the band to turn down, and if really low kick or bass try extraordinary low band.


The summing of the band passes and the airband is the essential part of the design, needed to ensure the integrity of the sound is maintained. If you turn all five band pass knobs equal amounts the EQ4 will remain the same EQ shape. So, two clicks down on all five gain knobs gives you the same EQ curve, just lower level.
This means instead of boosting one band you may also turn down the other four, and get the same result.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 1, 2013)

About EQ, here you can download a free professional lo-hi-pass filter plugin what works very good and should be used in all channels..... . 

*The BX_CLEANSWEEP V2*

Download here: http://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/plugi ... ep_v2.html


----------



## Den (Nov 1, 2013)

This is first free parallel eq.
Just look at the link how much they cost: 229$
https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/plug ... g_eq4.html

Or here: $268.75
http://www.sonorissoftware.com/catalog/ ... -p-53.html

or any other..
This one replaced some of my eq's in the mix right now.Sounds clean.
Highly recommended.

Just one note:
I found that in default state there is low roll off from 40Hz.
If you make 10Hz band +1 db it will be linear.
Picture here:
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9556727-post47.html

This eq works different from other standard serial topography eq's.
And that is the best thing about Luftikus.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up Den. Didn't know about parallel EQs, so looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Den (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is the video about how it works and other infos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxNQ5AtRm6A


----------



## Ron Snijders (Nov 2, 2013)

Cool stuff, it sounds really nice!  I really love those simple plugs that leave a clear sonic imprint. If I want more control, I'll just use my Fabfilter stuff.


----------



## Den (Nov 2, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Sat Nov 02 said:


> Cool stuff, it sounds really nice!  I really love those simple plugs that leave a clear sonic imprint. If I want more control, I'll just use my Fabfilter stuff.




Yes indeed. Imagine if Pro-Q could have highs like Luftikus EQ. Killer No 1.. :idea:


----------



## mark812 (Nov 2, 2013)

Very interesting eq, thanks for the heads up Den!

Do you have maybe some recommended settings for mixing/mastering?


----------



## Den (Nov 3, 2013)

mark812 @ Sat Nov 02 said:


> Very interesting eq, thanks for the heads up Den!
> 
> Do you have maybe some recommended settings for mixing/mastering?



Hi
You are welcome. There is no presets or any recommendation for EQ.
It all depends on your source, and with what you're dealing with.
But always use your ears to decide if something should sound more bright or not.
And there is a psychological element added to these decisions. You may find tomorrow in the morning that something should be with less high's of less bass.
22 years experience in mixing and still that sentence, "I will check it in the morning". That is the truth about human perception of sound. It always depends on your judgement connected with Your state in that moment. If you didn't slept enough, don't work with audio. E.t.c.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 3, 2013)

Den @ Sun Nov 03 said:


> [...]
> 22 years experience in mixing and still that sentence, "I will check it in the morning". That is the truth about human perception of sound. [...]



How true, how true.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 3, 2013)

Dietz @ Sun Nov 03 said:


> Den @ Sun Nov 03 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Not only for audio mixing... .

Some weeks ago I did the tax return, put everything ready on my desk and thought: "Tomorrow morning I will transfer everything into the questionnaires." :mrgreen:


----------



## mark812 (Nov 4, 2013)

Played a bit with it on a new mix - wow. This and TDR Feedback Compressor II are probably the best 2 free plugins I've tried. These 2 replaced some expensive plugins for me.


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 4, 2013)

mark812 @ Mon Nov 04 said:


> Played a bit with it on a new mix - wow. This and TDR Feedback Compressor II are probably the best 2 free plugins I've tried. These 2 replaced some expensive plugins for me.



+1 great plugins! Thanks for the heads-up, guys! Unbelievable they give them away for free... Played around with both of them and really fell in love!

Marco


----------



## tmm (Nov 5, 2013)

Luftikus is great, thanks Den! Works very nicely.

I downloaded BX_Cleansweep, too, thanks Gunther. Haven't played around with it yet, but I will check it out. For a low/high pass, it seemed to have a lot of (small) parameters.


----------



## Den (Nov 5, 2013)

In use here every day. I took the demo of the Metric Halo channel strip eq and it was so close to luftikus that I couldn't believe. Metric eq has only just a little bit more harmonics. Luftikus In the Mastering mode shines.

Some freeware sounds better than most expensive EQ's and Comp's.

0oD


----------



## ProtectedRights (Nov 5, 2013)

Good and bad sounding EQs have remained a mystery for me, and continue to be. This is the border to the realm of esoterism for me. Can somebody post audio examples where one can hear differences to other EQs? I did a comparison of a handful of EQs once and they all sounded the same to me, I think I definitely would not be able to distinguish them in a blind test.

Or would you rather say that not necessarily the results are different but rather the way to get there, i.e. one EQ more "leads" you to where you want to go than the other?


----------



## Den (Nov 6, 2013)

ProtectedRights @ Wed Nov 06 said:


> Good and bad sounding EQs have remained a mystery for me, and continue to be. This is the border to the realm of esoterism for me. Can somebody post audio examples where one can hear differences to other EQs? I did a comparison of a handful of EQs once and they all sounded the same to me, I think I definitely would not be able to distinguish them in a blind test.
> 
> Or would you rather say that not necessarily the results are different but rather the way to get there, i.e. one EQ more "leads" you to where you want to go than the other?



Here is the right places for listening: 
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/gear-sho ... dio-tests/

You can see even A/D converter shootouts, microphones, e.t.c.

This is only for those who have professionally treated room that is flat from 20Hz to 20Khz, and with noise floor below 30db. Also full range 20 to 20k monitors to listen such small differences. Otherwise I could not hear too on some small nearfields in some untreated livingroom.

Some eq's tend to smooth out transients in the high's, hi-mid's or mids, or any other freq.
But some are very clean without any coloration or harmonic distortion.
Choice is ultimately only ours. 
Use them how You think it is ok.
Best


----------

